# Tivo online Virgin account?



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

I have had my Tivo installed today. 
Just having a play with it but to set up twitter etc. I need to use http://www.virginmedia.com/mytivoapps/ but I don't have a virgin username and password.

I have tried calling customer care but they couldn't help me.

Is there anyone else who is new to virgin media who knows how to get a account? The blurb on the website seems to imply that I can't have one.



> My Virgin Media is only currently available if you have either dial-up or broadband internet services from Virgin Media. We're working on an all new My Virgin Media for TV or phone only customers, watch this space.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I would have thought you would have been given a username and password when the broadband was setup?


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

I have the same problem, I don't have Virgin Broadband and so no Virgin Username/password. I asked the installer about it yesterday whilst he was waiting for the TiVo to update and he said it's not possible at the moment, it will be "coming later". It was one of the questions that was covered during their TiVo training apparently.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

For me, it's my Virgin (ex NTL) email details


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ Me too!

Just added my Twitter account.

www.twitter.com/carlwaring if anyone wants to add me


----------



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

I have only signed up for TV so it looks like I'm out of luck then


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

For the moment at least. Check out the quote in post #1


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Worked for me! Shame there's only 1 app in place (Twitter) but hopefully it'll take off soon....


----------

